# RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - Feb 2016



## jsp77 (Mar 3, 2016)

So here we have the second visit of the 1st flexi day tour of Lincs, RAF Nocton Hall Hospital

Again still solo, took a while to find entry, few more scratches from the brambles and i was in.

I didn't realise just how big it is here, lots and lots of long corridors, i couldn't believe just how trashed it has become. 

Met a couple of nice chaps on my way out.

*History*

RAF Hospital Nocton Hall was a 740-bed RAF hospital serving the predominantly RAF personnel based at the large number of RAF Stations in the area. Officially designated as No. 1 RAF Hospital Nocton Hall[1] it opened in June 1947.[2] It was used by forces personnel, their families and local civilians until it closed on 31 March 1983.[3]

The hospital was situated near the small village of Nocton in rural Lincolnshire and partly in the grounds of Nocton Hall. The Hall was used as the Officers' Mess. The main part of the hospital consisted of long corridors with wooden hut wards and departments branching off them. The hospital was on a slight slope so the corridors were not level.

In 1984 it was leased to the United States Air Force (USAF) for use as a wartime contingency hospital. During the Gulf War, over 1,300 US medical staff were sent to the Hall and many were billeted at RAF Scampton, although ultimately only 35 casualties had to be treated. In its later days 13 American personnel remained to keep the hospital serviceable. RAF Nocton Hall was handed back to Her Majesty's Government by the USAF on 30 September 1995 but has never been brought back into use as a hospital.

On with the photos





































thanks for looking


----------



## tazong (Mar 3, 2016)

Excellent set there bud


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 3, 2016)

tazong said:


> Excellent set there bud



Cheers Taz.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2016)

This was a fail for me the other week. Great pix. .


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2016)

Smashing collection.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 4, 2016)

HughieD said:


> This was a fail for me the other week. Great pix. .



Cheers HughieD, I was thinking the same, but found a way in the end.




flyboys90 said:


> Smashing collection.



Cheers flyboys90


----------



## Rubex (Mar 4, 2016)

Love that laboratory sign. The corridors here are amazing! Nicely captured


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 4, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Love that laboratory sign. The corridors here are amazing! Nicely captured



Thanks Rubex, I really did enjoy capturing the corridors. I never realised just how everything was connected via these splendid corridors until my visit.


----------



## smiler (Mar 5, 2016)

You did a good job athat, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 6, 2016)

smiler said:


> You did a good job athat, Thanks



Cheers Smiler


----------



## deklufc (Mar 15, 2016)

Great report. I went back to do the hall last week and they have placed more security fencing around our entry point &#55357;&#56879;


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2016)

You done the place proudI do love those corridors you certainly had better light than I did


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing,good pics.. Must get back to this, last time I went I was defeated by rotting rabbits, but that's a whole other story !


----------



## fernox (Jun 29, 2016)

lol another on my to do list  thanks for sharing


----------

